# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Zorba the Greek

## Staramouche

Growing up we had a Zorba the Greek album with some catchy tunes. I have searched and found that the DVD is not yet released, and getting that old LP is not that feasible. Anyone know how to get ahold of any of the tabs? I don't remember all the names but there were a couple songs I've heard at restaurants, maybe classic greek standards. 
   I've been at the mando a couple months now, and boy do my fingers tingle....

----------


## MandoNoob

The _guitar_ tab (standard tuning) for the tune Zorba the Greek is readily available. It should be possible to convert EADGBE to GDAE without too much effort... in fact there is software that lets you do this very easily (see section F of linked page for example).

----------


## Staramouche

Thanks! 
I'll give it a shot. I am learning a lot from this board and appreciate all the help!  
~~~~Joe

----------


## jeffshuniak

I would like to find this in plain standard notation.

----------


## Dolamon

Jeff - Staramouche, I have a semi finished version of this in standard notation for both Mandolin and Mandola. This is from the original film version which was done a bit differently than the recorded (made from unobtanium) version in 1962. It's semi finished as it was written a played originally, on a DAD instrument and some of the voicings are awkward on a GDAe or CGDa instrument. Contact me via the message board if you want a TEdit version or ... at worst case I could send you a PDF of it. It will work on TefView but it is very long and the very last of ... well you'll see when you get it.

----------


## jeffshuniak

I would like a gdae standard note when you get or make it. if you can email bitmap and pdf, I have to do a magic trick to print it.

----------


## Staramouche

> I would like a gdae standard note when you get or make it


ditto. 
Thanks!
~~~~~~~Joe

----------

